# Line By Line Compilation in C/C++



## veddotcom (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Guys, I am Able to Compile Program Line by Line By Using 'F8' Key in Turbo C/C++, But the Problem is, This Features works Only Inside the MAIN Function. if I m Using any other Function inside the MAIN, The Compilet Don't go to the User Defined Function's Body, Is there any Method so can i Go Line by Line Compilation even inside the Other Functions??? do the DAVE C++ or Borland C++ Supports that?


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ditch TC.


----------



## grvpuri (Apr 24, 2009)

Use 'F7' key


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 25, 2009)

veddotcom said:


> Hey Guys, I am Able to Compile Program Line by Line By Using 'F8' Key in Turbo C/C++, But the Problem is, This Features works Only Inside the MAIN Function. if I m Using any other Function inside the MAIN, The Compilet Don't go to the User Defined Function's Body, Is there any Method so can i Go Line by Line Compilation even inside the Other Functions??? do the DAVE C++ or Borland C++ Supports that?



most IDEs support that in debugging mode.. go for Code::Blocks instead of devcpp


----------

